# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Coolcat1711's Workbook

## Coolcat1711

*Reality Checks:*
-
- 
-

*Dream Signs:*
-
-
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
-Have my first LD
-Fly
-Become The Avatar 

*Long-Term Goals:*
-Be able to create anything I can think of.
-Teleportation
-Have a lot of fun.

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-Any dream I can remember when I wake up, I can remember forever.(Didn't know how to describe that any differently)

*Current Technique:*
-WBTB+WILD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

We'll see you on your 13th birthday!  ::happy::

----------

